# Craziest Road Hunters Episode I've ever Seen



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

I just had to share this story with all of you - still having a hard time believing it myself.

Last Sunday was the last day of deer season, and my brother and I called it quits about 11:30. Having one heck of a time seeing deer; decided to clear our noses of cattail fuzz and wait for black powder season to fill our 2C "concurrent doe" tags.
So we're heading East on US Highway 2, and we notice a white pickup pulled over on the west-bound shoulder. The guys in the truck are watching a very worthy buck trot along the backslope of the ditch. The only problem was he was running adjacent to the perimeter fence of the Grand Forks Air Force Base. 
My brother and I looked at each other, both thinking "you have got to be $hitting me" as we continue traveling east to the Emerado exit. Curiosity got the best of us, and we decide to turn around and get a better look at the deer and his pursuers. Now traveling west, we again come upon the deer and the white truck. The deer, though, has stopped trotting to the west, and has stopped by the fence. It appears to be looking for a way into the Air Base. Not, however, to be outsmarted, our sly hunters deployed one of their crew into the ditch to again get the big animal started on his way westward once more. 
Again, both thinking "you have got to be $hitting me" we shook our heads, had a good laugh and again turned around to head home. Our plans were de-railed however when we now noticed a black truck pulled in front of the white one - both of them ever so slowly following the deer westward... no doubt to the very end of the perimeter fence so the can get "the shot." 
At this point, we decide that we've invested this much time, so we want to see how the episode ends. We cruise over to the west end again and find a nice approach to park in on the south side of the highway - out of the way of the action. As we're enjoying our sandwiches that didn't get eaten earlier, we notice an east-bound maroon minivan swing around, crossing the divider and joining in with the rest of the 10mph posse. 
After a while, we get the moment of truth. Sure enough, the buck gets to the end of the fence and heads north - again staying right along the installation fence. Three from the white truck get out with rifles raised and shots are fired. Now I might mention that the buck was only trotting. I might also mention that from the edge of the highway to the fence is roughly 200 feet. Given these factors, you would have thought that one of these three guys would have hit the buck. But no... he was fine and well on his way to the sloughs and trees which lie a half mile north of US 2 - still trotting along the perimeter fence. 
Once again, my brother and I think "you have got to be $hitting me", and make our way back home. Maybe that big buck deserved to live - and maybe these three jokers just didn't deserve to shoot him. We chalked it up to divine intervention and watched the Vikings game.

The moral of this story is - if you're going to act like a horse's rear, at least be able to hit one at 100 yards.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Amazed they didn't have MP's swarming them after sitting there that long. I know a guy who goes by there every night at like 2am and one night he was sick and had to pull over to vomit and within a couple minutes he had MP's there wanting to know what was going on.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They were shooting that close to the air base?! Yeah you would have thought someone would have looked into that


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Dexter said:


> The moral of this story is - if you're going to act like a horse's rear, at least be able to hit one at 100 yards.


You should have finished that story with...... "So we threw our guns back into the truck, picked up our empties, and headed home too..... j/k..  :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

did you get a look at their plates? Out of staters maybe? I'm not saying they were but I've seen guys that come from out of state that are stationed at the base do stuff just like this only hunting other things, coyotes mainly. I'm surprised that the base security didn't go out and check on them. Possible security issue.

xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Gotta love road shooters. They are soooo consistent. I'm surprised they didn't drive down in the ditch to herd the buck w/o getting out of the truck.. :eyeroll:


----------

